# Mosso HighModulus Carbon Wrap Forks off the bay...



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I executed a BIN on THIS auction for a total of $120USD with EMS AirMail shipping, which took 9 days total from the date it was shipped to being in my hands half a world away. No duty/taxes either as the seller put a much lower value on the customs declaration so that probably speeded delivery a bit. As indicated by the stickers under the clearcoat and the auction details, its HM Carbon Fiber wrapped around an Aluminium core, with an Aluminium steerer tube, and that's a perfectly acceptable and proven way to make mountain bike parts. I've got lots of chinese/taiwan made carbon-wrapped parts on my other bikes (Amoeba, Zoom, BBB and other brands) including handlebars and stems so there's no reason not to trust a fork made this way.

It was heavier than claimed by 18 grams at 686g and the Al steerer tube is only 9.75" long, A-C length came out at 413mm when I measured it with a regular tape measure, which is 4mm shorter than listed but still longer than the Ritchey Carbon fork which costs 4 to 5 times as much. And its easily as stiff in a simple hand squeeze test as the Tange Big Forks we all used to use 17-18 years ago. I also checked it for tire clearance and with my 29 x 2.4 Schwalbe Racing Ralph in it, there's a business card's thickness worth of room to spare but the wheel spins freely. A smaller 29er tire, or a 650B NeoMoto will clear perfectly well though.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

why did you choose the canti version when they had non??

guess this answers it if I can jam a 29er in there. Thanks


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its going on my latest budgetlight project, built to a Litech Magnseium frame. Frame doesn't have disc tabs so I had to go with 
V-brakes. I MAY though setup a disc brake for the fork with a 650B or 29er wheel so I can use it as a 67/69er with a quick brake / 
wheel swap. My original plan was to sell the bike but since I've realized its going to be low 18 pounds I decided I'd keep it as a 
loaner bike. My gf hates 26" wheels though so this would be a compromise since at least the front wheel will roll over stuff easier (she
also hates suspension forks) and that means needing to run a disc too. Not real complicated to do, run a cable disc and all you need 
to do is unbolt the V's and swap in the disc caliper (or vice versa) in 5 minutes.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

DeeEight the all aluminum version of this fork is just as light if not lighter. I bought one for a recent build but I cant find its picture on the scale. I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Saw that fork on ebay awhile back. I opted for the ritchey-like Trigon fork but have always wondered if it was worth the extra $$$. Post updates after you ride it if you get a chance because it's an interesting option.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The All Aluminium fork though lists a shorter A-C length, and I'm using this to substitute 
for a suspension fork, and even if Ritchey claims a 410mm is correct for an 80mm fork, I 
don't actually believe that. I remember when a ZERO inch travel fork was 390mm length. 
There's no way I'm going to just use a 410 or 400mm to substitute for an 3.1 inch travel. I 
just checked... 403mm is what Mosso gives it at, that's less than 16 inches and yes, 
100g less for the new disc-only version, heavier for the older disc/rim version, but I doubt 
it'll ride as well (carbon wraps still absorb shock better than straight aluminium) or make 
the bike steer as well. Some of them are 410mm but most are 403mm. Only the HM
Carbon forks are 417/418mm length. You have to pick the auctions CAREFULLY you're 
ordering one of these forks.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

I never noticed the carbon wrap was longer. I was doing a budget build so I ended up with the 410mm aluminum fork with disc and canti mounts. If you do get away using 29" wheels that would be a great plus.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well i'll first see about the 650B front wheel in it. I ordered a Beasley 1x9 just to get the frame (and then to swap over all the parts from my existing 650B) because I really liked the colour of it, and I'm willing to put up with a 1x9 setup as I had a 1x8 a couple years ago until I cracked the frame (Alpinestars Ti Mega). I was then going to do some sort of odd front/wheel combo bike with the stock wheels from it just to be different. I'm about the only person around here with a 650B mountain bike... but there are lots on 29ers. The funny thing is the Litech frames clear the 650B Neo-Moto 2.3s just fine, but they lack disc mounts unfortunetly.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> The All Aluminium fork though lists a shorter A-C length, and I'm using this to substitute
> for a suspension fork, and even if Ritchey claims a 410mm is correct for an 80mm fork, I
> don't actually believe that. I remember when a ZERO inch travel fork was 390mm length.
> There's no way I'm going to just use a 410 or 400mm to substitute for an 3.1 inch travel. I
> ...


So are you going to run a 29" or 650 b wheel to get the front end high enough? On my rig I'm using a 29" wheel in the ritchey fork. Reported seat angle on my bike is 73 and it's sitting at 75 degrees now with the 29" front wheel. I think I'd be another degree-and-a-half steeper with a 26" wheel on the front. I don't understand why they're saying "suspension corrected" because it's not even close, at least a couple of inches/50mm short.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I had the shorter, aluminum version of this. Cost around $50, and shipped from China in 5 days. It's super stiff, but not uncomfortable when used with fat tires. My only issue with it was the shortish length; I hit my pedals on rocks constantly, and the steering felt odd compared to what I was used to on my frame. If the a-c length had been longer, I'd still be happily riding it.

Here it is compared to it's replacement:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe ritchey is claiming suspension corrected based on a rather generous SAG 
calculation being included in the math, and also likely based on the shortest 80mm travel 
fork available at that, when giving their 410mm length as being suspension corrected. I 
know for a fact that Surly's 1x1 fork which is 80mm suspension corrected is 413mm for 
their frames while the rigid fork that Salsa includes with the Ala Carte is 446mm long and 
they claim that's suspension corrected for an "average 80mm travel fork running 15% 
sag". Surly's 100mm corrected fork in comparison is 447mm, and the 29er fork is 
468mm. In comparison, the 100mm corrected fork that Haro uses on the beasleys is 
484mm. 

As to what I'm running... on the Litech frame the stock wheel will be a 26" as that's what I 
built up for it already. My original fork choice for the yellow frame was a similar yellow 
shaded RST XMO O2-SL fork, which is 76mm travel and 446mm unsagged (so once 
compressed thru the first inch of travel you're down to the Mosso fork's length). The 
theme is of course a budgetlight build (the whole thing will be under $1500) and I got the 
fork for about $50 and at 3.2 pounds its pretty dang light. But then I thought about running 
a carbon rigid fork instead to shed even more weight (over 1.7 pounds) for not much more 
cost. The whole "alternative" front wheel option isn't to raise the front end more, its just to 
make it ride better if my gf borrows it by having a bigger wheel to increase its ability to 
roll-over stuff. This wheel and its associated disc brake will be heavier of course, but I'm 
sure she can manage with a 20 pound loaner bike when her's is about 26 pounds.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

3.2lbs for the carbon Mosso fork??? My aluminum one was only 664g with the steerer cut down a few inches.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

God...is reading a lost art on here now? I said the RST XMO 02-SL was 3.2 pounds !!!


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, skimmed it too fast.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fork! I haven't got anything worthwhile to add, but I chuckled when I saw your work area... that's a lot of spare bits in need of a tidy up : ) Perhaps I have OCD?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

That's nothing, you should see the other 3/4 of that bench top. Somehow even though I put away a lot of headset parts, they still seem to reproduce more near the scale.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> but I doubt
> it'll ride as well (carbon wraps still absorb shock better than straight aluminium)


Uh, I don't know about that. You still have the same aluminum tubes under the carbon, they aren't going to absorb more shock because of the carbon wrap. If anything the fork will be stiffer and absord less shock.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

Baulz said:


> Uh, I don't know about that. You still have the same aluminum tubes under the carbon, they aren't going to absorb more shock because of the carbon wrap. If anything the fork will be stiffer and absord less shock.


Not to worry; if DeeEight leaves the fork on his workbench it can just reproduce to have pure carbon baby forks.


----------



## vietroadie (Jul 3, 2010)

f3rg said:


> I had the shorter, aluminum version of this. Cost around $50, and shipped from China in 5 days. It's super stiff, but not uncomfortable when used with fat tires. My only issue with it was the shortish length; I hit my pedals on rocks constantly, and the steering felt odd compared to what I was used to on my frame. If the a-c length had been longer, I'd still be happily riding it.
> 
> Here it is compared to it's replacement:


How high the the exotic you posted right next to the MOSSO? what size is your frame?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> That's nothing, you should see the other 3/4 of that bench top. Somehow even though I put away a lot of headset parts, they still seem to reproduce more near the scale.


Your work bench pic gave me a panic attack.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The advantage of a photographic memory is knowing where stuff is in the chaos.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Dear god...That bench is awful. I think I would have a heart attack if mine ever looked like that.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*Ride report?*

Any ride impression yet D8?

Thinking about one of these for my wife's 1998 Stumpjumper M2. On the fence right now between the Mosso or one of the full carbon Trigon forks.

Lots of good reviews on the Trigon/Ritchey, wondering if this is a cheaper/acceptable solution?

Thanks,

FCTi


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

It rides fine, I haven't tried my Exotic carbon 29er fork yet though.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

glad i found this thread...
i am researching cheapo carbon forks to see if i'd rather go that route than alu & naturally the mosso's low price caught my eye. i am trying to find out if low-end carbon forks perform & hold up well or if i should just stick with a good ol' surly 1x1 or kona p2.
but it raises a different question...
this thread's title refers to mosso's high modulus fork on ebay but it looked to me like the hi modulus carbon fork there is full carbon unlike the op's fork:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-MOSSO-HM-C...-8-/250602674996?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories
& there is a different version that is a carbon-wrap fork:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MOSSO-Carbon-Al...pe-/190324578428?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories
so was i correct in assuming the 1st IS full carbon? or was i making an ass of myself?
btw...
can anyone offer a lil' bit more info about the mosso than "it rides fine"?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

No, its carbon wrapped over an Al spine.


----------



## expostdelirium (Sep 2, 2009)

I have an Origin 8 BlackOps carbon fork, and it's okay, but I need another carbon fork for another bike, and I'd like one that's shorter. I have a Salsa 29er fork that I hate - I took it off the other bike because it was too tall, and made the bike sluggish in the handling department. I like the one I put on there, and I think it's got an A:C of 465 (?) Can anyone suggest a shortish, cheapish carbon to replace the steel one? I understand the basics, I'm just having a murderous time trying to find one that will work. I think the "suspension correction" info is stumping me.

I love how the other bike handles with the shorter fork, but I want a lighter fork too.

EDIT: I guess what I'm not understanding is if buying a fork with a shorter A:C is going to get me the faster steering that I want, or do I need to worry about the suspension correction too? Is there some other info that you need?


----------



## Napfgeist (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the review, I have just ordered the carbon Mosso due to the fact that
a 29" Racing Ralph 2.1 should fit. I will post some pic when it has arrived.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Napfgeist said:


> Thanks for the review, I have just ordered the carbon Mosso due to the fact that
> a 29" Racing Ralph 2.1 should fit. I will post some pic when it has arrived.


totally looking forward to this! Thanks!


----------



## Napfgeist (Jan 4, 2004)

*Carbon Mosso Disc Fork with 29er Tires..*

The Mosso fork just came in:









*Specialized Captain 29x2.0*









*Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.25*









*Kenda Karma 29x1.9*

_Edit: Racing Ralph is 29x2.25 not 2.1_


----------

